# handmade Washburn passion



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi.
Washburn has several very good quality hand made series acoustics and I have two sisters that are stellar to play and listen to.
Any of you have an appreciation for what I call "hidden gems"?
one series celebrates the history of Washburn in the USA in the late 1800s and early 1900s.
WG2S and WG4S pics attached showing solid tops, real abalone inlays and highly figured ash backs and sides.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well if you like those then you must try one of the Indian series ( they were fantastic ) and of course the Bourgouis built guitars. Now I can't say much for their new lines hard to come by out here in the West.
And of course their hand builds by John Stover were fantastic also but the line I really enjoyed were the Yamaki made guitars from the 70's.
I still have 2 Washburns left a 12 er and a 6 which I just can't sell for any amount of money


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Thank you for your post which has many leads to research for learning; I am starting right away!
Alan


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Washburn's Guardian Angel


Jim Smith Sr. and His Mission to Preserve a Brand and Its Many Sounds




www.premierguitar.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I had forgotten a nice Yamaki branded D size I enjoyed circa 1980 that kept me interested in guitar playing; it sounded great and was easy to play


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I use to be on the Washburn forum and know Jim and his collection. He has the largest collection outside of the older Washburn that was under Rudy Schlacher I do believe he may still have the largest collection now of Washburns. 
Todays Washburn is more of an importer and distributor and its hard to try out any of their new lines.


----------

